# Drucker



## codevoid (14. August 2013)

Hallo,

undzwar brauche ich einen neuen Drucker.
Ich habe leider gar keine Ahnung, und weiss deshalb auch nicht wie viel Geld man für etwas gutes ausgeben muss.

Gebraucht würde er vorallem für Text, dementsprechend müsste er präzise drucken, auf Din A4 und Din A5 Blätter.
Jedoch sollte er auch Bilder gut drucken können.

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein Gerät, was ihr mir empfehlen könnt.


----------



## rabe08 (14. August 2013)

Ist Farbdruck für Dich wichtig? Geht aus Deiner Frage nicht so richtig hervor.

Ansonsten mein Setup: Besserer Farbtintenstrahldrucker für alles Bunte + Einsteigerlaser für reinen Textdruck. Invest rund 220 Euro, bin zufrieden und Kosten sind im Griff.


----------



## codevoid (14. August 2013)

Es ist auf jeden Fall so wichtig, dass ich nicht drauf verzichten will.
Zwei Geräte wollte ich mir eigendlich nicht holen, da das dann doch viel Platz einnimmt.


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (14. August 2013)

Dann muss es Tintenstrahl sein, da ein Farblaser den Kostenrahmen wohl sprengen würde.

Eine konkrete Produktempfehlung zu geben ist hier schwierig. Sehr abhängig davon, ob/welche Zusatzfunktionen du nutzen möchtest
- Scannen (Flach/Einzug)
- Netzwerkfähig?
- WLAN-fähig?

Worauf du auf jeden Fall achten solltest, ist dass du für jede Farbe eine einzelne Patrone hast (schwarz, cyan, magenta, gelb), da du sonst extrem viel Tinte wegschmeißen musst wenn nur eine der Farben leer ist.

Alle aktuellen (auch die günstigsten) Drucker, die ich kenne, drucken mit mind. 600dpi, was auch für Text locker reichen sollte.


----------



## codevoid (14. August 2013)

Im Prinzip sollte er nur drucken können.
Einen separaten Scanner habe ich bereits, und die anderen Funktionen werde ich wohl nicht nutzen können.
Das mit den Patronen ist mir von meinem alten Drucker bekannt.

Habt ihr vielleicht doch ein Gerät, was empfehlenswert wäre im Preisbereich von 80-100€ (ich hoffe das ist nicht zu wenig  )


----------



## codevoid (14. August 2013)

was haltet ihr denn von dem?

HP OfficeJet Pro 8100 (CM752A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2013)

Ich persönlich bin seit vielen Jahren überzeugter Canon Nutzer, bringen 1A Bilder und Textdruck.
Den letzten Beitrag hätte man auch editieren können


----------



## codevoid (14. August 2013)

Werde ich in Zukunft machen.

Ist dieses Gerät gut?

Canon PIXMA iP4950 (5287B006AA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

der nächst günstigere Canon ist dieser:

Canon PIXMA iP6220D (0011B006) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist der erste so viel besser, dass es der Aufpreis wert ist?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2013)

Ich denke schon das Aufpreis die Sache wert wäre, nutze selber seit Ewigkeiten diese Modellreihe ( IP 4000 und IP 4600 ). Das größere Modell hat eben noch die Duplexeinheit, Randlosdruck, CD Druck sowie die höhere Auflösung. Wenn einem davon etwas was Wert wäre ist der Aufpreis schon gerecht


----------



## codevoid (15. August 2013)

Mit Duplexeinheit und Randlosdruck kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2013)

Gut wenn du Features nicht brauchst könnte das günstigere Modell auch reichen


----------



## codevoid (15. August 2013)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich es brauchen könnte,
ich weiß gar nicht was das ist 

Beim zweiten mal lesen meines Posts ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass man ihn missverstehen konnte ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2013)

Duplexdruck bedeutet das der Drucker ohne das Papier anfassen zu müssen beidseitig bedrucken kann je nach Modell. Randloser Druck bedeutet das der Drucker das gesamte Papier ohne Rand bedrucken kann ( Foto ). CD Druck ist ja selbsterklärend, nur bedarf es spezieller Rohlinge die man bedrucken kann. Jetzt kannst du entscheiden was du möchtest


----------



## codevoid (15. August 2013)

Ich überleg mir das nochmal genau...

Wie groß wäre der Unterschied von der Auflösung erkennbar?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2013)

Wenn du öfters Fotos ausdruckst würde man es schon eher mal merken, je nach eigenem Empfinden


----------



## dethacc (15. August 2013)

Ich würde ja eher einen Laser empfehlen, nutze selbst seit einem Jahr den Brother HL-4140CN und bin vollkommen zufrieden. 
Richtig eingestellt kann man auch mit einem Laser gut Fotos drucken zwar nicht perfekt aber auch nicht viel schlechter als mit einem günstigen Tintendrucker. 
Der Vorteil ist halt das die Ausdrucke wasserfest, uv beständig und langlebiger sind, Perfekte Schrift und wenn man mal länger nicht druckt trocknet auch nichts ein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2013)

Mir ist der Canon nach mehreren Monaten noch nie eingetrocknet. Ich nutze ja selbst neben auch Laserdrucker, aber ein Farblaser ist schon etwas teurer besonders der Toner


----------



## kühlprofi (15. August 2013)

Wenn du einen sparsamen und sehr schnellen Tintenstrahldrucker möchtest, schau dir mal die neuen HP Drucker mit PageWide technologie an. Der Unterschied zu gängigen Drucker ist hier, dass die "Düsen" über die ganze Papierbreite angeordnet sind, dadurch kann viel schneller gedruckt werden. Ebenfalls wird weniger Farbe benötigt und die Tinte schmiert nicht.

Kannst auch einen Canon nehmen, die sind auch nicht schlecht, mal von den Treiber abgesehen


----------



## fastcheck (11. Oktober 2013)

Auf so ein Modell solltest du aber auch achten!
Schließlich sind ja die Toner und Patronen, das Zubehör was das meiste Geld kostet. Da sind 30-50€ mehr für einen Drucker wirklich nur eine einmalige Investionen, welche sich bei niedrigen Verbrauch oder günstigen Toner, wie hier im Shop, schnell wieder refinanziert hat.


----------

